# What about this computer...



## Bjorker (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi everyone...

I'm gonna buy a new computer and it has to be good enough to run new games...
I only have $675 so I don't know what can I buy with that money :4-dontkno

but maybe i'm gonna buy this one

Mobo: Pcchips A33G
Cpu: AMD Sempron 3000+ AM2
RAM: 1GB
Video Card: Ati PCIe 256 Mb (I don't know the model...)
HD: 160 Gb SATA II
DVD burner 16X
15" monitor

Thanks!!!

------------------------------------------------------
Well I just want to change my old PC: 

MSI 661FM3-V
Pentium 4 Prescott 2,67 Ghz
512 Mb DDR 400
ATI Radeon 9600 256 Mb
HD Samsung 80 Gb


----------



## Bjorker (Apr 7, 2005)

or maybe this one...

-Intel Core 2 Duo E4300 2 x 1.8ghz, 800mhz FSB
-1gb ddr2 667mhz 1.8v Kingston (1x1GB)
-mobo: MSI P4M900M2-L, ddr2, pci-e, audio 7.1
-160GB SATA 2, 7200rpm Hitachi
-DVDRW Lite On dual layer
-ati pcie 256 Mb


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Hey!

I havent saw that motherboard before which concerns me. If i was you i would look into MSI or Asus ( Or a Trusted Brand ). Also that CPU is pretty old, I would go for Dual core.


* AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+* $65.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103733

*MSI K9N SLI Platinum* $89.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130048R

Thats $154.99



Edit - 

That Conroe System is better than the Sempron, Although ive seen alot of talk about the Conroe's price dropping on the 22nd so if you'r going conroe id wait till the price of the E6600 Drops :wink:


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

Not sure how much that setup will cost you, but if you can go a little more I'd advise a better brand of motherboard. In my experience PCChips haven't been very reliable at all. How about the GIGABYTE GA-M61SME-S2 or MSI K9N6SGM-V?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Personally for your budget I would shop around on ebay for used parts


look for a used asus A8N-Sli Deluxe (can be had for about $80.00)
then get the Opteron 170 for $154.00 (new on ebay)
one gig of ram >>>> 2 x 512 crucial ballsitix used (at most $60.00)
Video card = this one should "go" for about $140.00 
http://cgi.ebay.com/eVGA-Geforce-79...ryZ40161QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

hard drive = newegg = western digital 250 gig sata drive for about $60.00 to $70.00 bucks 


later on if you need more muscle you could SLI (dual video cards) two of these when you have more $$$$$


avoid the PCchips motherboards like tuberculosis ! :4-thatsba


----------

